# Beach rig pictures post them



## repkepr

I have been thinking about building a tower or rod platform on the back of my truck, any ideas or pictures would be great. Lets see your set ups.


----------



## Long Rodder

See avatar...

I have designed, but have yet to build, what I'm callin' a rod coffin. It will include a yak carrier but I will primarily use it so I can secure a couple thousand dollars worth of hardware if and when I chose to do the tourist thing what I've travelled out-of-state to do some fishing. 

In the avatar, the 13' long horizonal bar allows me to cable-tie a 12' x 12' tarp to it and, using two 8' long tent poles, makes for a quick erect sun shade. I also designed and have built a shade onto the bed of my trailer that I can keep up up to 30 mph along the beach.


----------



## 535

repkepr, who makes those nerf bars? they are great looking...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## repkepr

N-Fab


----------



## repkepr

:cheers:


----------



## learningsaltwater

Now that is a surf rig ! WOW :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Big Daddy K

Just finished (well always adding too) my yak/surf trailer. Think I'm goona end up with a top platform too. Pics to come soon.


----------



## Zork

Nice setup!


----------



## learningsaltwater

I too have decided to build a surf fishing trailer for my kayak and all the stuff I need on the beach. I have a 12 ft trailer setting here at the house that was to go to the beach


----------



## Bretticu$

With and without the yaks. You should see this thing once I get a different daily driver. lol One day I will get around to spraying that fender.


----------



## monster

Anyone else?


----------



## vinsp

From a few years ago brings back some great memories I have not been down in two years sure do miss it.


----------



## iwanashark

only ones i got. i'll get better as soon as the waves die down on the w.e


----------



## YakMan

*beach rig*
















Got new wheels last week!


----------



## big john o

nothin special


----------



## protruk

4wd Xterra


----------



## reeltimer

here's my beach wagon! Our should i say the family wagon.


----------



## Jolly Roger

2007 4door Jeep



















Before most of the Mods


----------



## YakMan

Hey Protruk, where did you get that light bar?


----------



## protruk

YakMan said:


> Hey Protruk, where did you get that light bar?


It's for a chevy s-10 and I think it was made by Pro-fab? I had to weld up a bar behind the plastic bumper to mount it. I'm looking to have a full on pre-runner bumper made soon if I can find someone to build it.

Truck now has lift and ProComp wheels, work in progress!


----------



## j wadd

give gary robertson a call down at espandres in richmond. he can build anything


----------



## reeltimer

With sand,new tires and new paint on top rack!:texasflag


----------



## Capt. Nemo

2001 F-250 V10


----------



## big john o

Capt. Nemo said:


> 2001 F-250 V10


bet theres a Chevy on the buisness end of that yellow toe strap...:biggrin:


----------



## trodery

Capt. Nemo said:


> 2001 F-250 V10


What beach is that?


----------



## Capt. Nemo

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Capt. Nemo*  
_2001 F-250 V10_

bet theres a Chevy on the buisness end of that yellow toe strap...:biggrin:

Actually there was. He was hooked to me and I was hooked to another Ford that spent the night in the first gut. It was locked up from the salt water.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Capt. Nemo*  
_2001 F-250 V10_

What beach is that?

Matagorda


----------



## fishfeeder

But the tracks say he got pulled forward...hope I'm wrong...


----------



## repkepr

*rack and yak*

Finally built a kayak rack with rod holders plus the rod holders added to the cargo basket


----------



## nuclear fishin

*ATM INSIDE*

Ready to roll


----------



## 535

repkepr said:


> Finally built a kayak rack with rod holders plus the rod holders added to the cargo basket


great looking rig but cover those reels because they are going to get sandblasted back there... might consider moving that cargo basket to the front


----------



## repkepr

*sandblasted*

Yep, I learned my lesson on that trip. The reels were full of sand and looked like ****. Ill either cover them or move to a diff. spot.


----------



## Long Rodder

Have done three different configurations, depending upon where I'm heading...


----------



## trodery

Myself and "Marsh Jr" are currently working on my new beach trailer, here are a couple pictures


----------



## reeltimer

I like it shiney and all but say's get me sandy!


----------



## repkepr

*beach /off road trailer*

Maybe one day Ill get it sandblasted and painted so I can finish it up. Heavy duty springs, 2500# axel, 31" all terrain tires, rod holders...


----------



## Rebelsharker

jc said:


> great looking rig but cover those reels because they are going to get sandblasted back there... might consider moving that cargo basket to the front


I remember seeing someone with a couple big Avets on the back like that.:headknock


----------



## coogerpop

The set up on the red z71 is AWESOME...we used to run the Mexican beaches from Mattamoras to the 8th pass and I've seen a lot of rigs,but this has to rank near the top. For you old timers to remember,I used to fish with "POPO" Flores and Ray Fivash out of the old Rancho Del Mar camp. We had "La Machina" with the tractor tires to ford the passes....


----------



## jboogerfinger

Matagorda Xterra OffRoad. Hey protruk, I totally want one of those roof tents. That is sweet!


----------



## trodery

Got a bit more done on it today, not finished yet but here are a couple more pictures....










The fish was done on a CNC plasma cutter by our very own 2cooler "Marsh Jr"...


----------



## repkepr

*trailer*

looks good, i like the fish I want a shark cut out like that. How much does a sheet of diamond plate cost? thinking about putting that on mine.


----------



## Torpedo




----------



## trodery

repkepr said:


> looks good, i like the fish I want a shark cut out like that. How much does a sheet of diamond plate cost? thinking about putting that on mine.


The diamond plate was $220 per 4x8 sheet, the fish design you see is not actually cut out of the diamond plate. The fish was cut from 1/8" steel on a CNC Plasma cutter and bolted to the diamond plate tailgate.

Our 2cool member "Marsh Jr" cut the fish for me for $75


----------



## Fishiola




----------



## ZenDaddy

This is how I roll down SLP ....

Plenty of room for gear and cold beer!


----------



## repkepr

*SHARKATHON*

Alot of crazy rigs out there- trucks, trailers, platforms anybody take in pics of them?

:fishy:


----------



## 1BGSUB

My burb









My dad truck.









later
Trey


----------



## jagarcia10

Looks like this thread needs to be updated. Anyone have pics they would like to share? I will post mine later. I need to take some new pics.


----------



## jeeptex

Just had this done by the guys at Blue Streak. VERY happy with the work. Have some changes to make before Sharkathon.


----------



## bigfost

Here's my rig. Very basic, but does the job.  I carry the yak in the bed most of the time, but I have a rack that I use when I'm pulling my RV. Two rod holders mounted on the back of the rear rack member.

Incidentally, the kid fighting the fish is a guy who stopped by to watch me fight one and got handed the rod when a second reel went off at the same time. It was his first big fish.


----------



## surfguy

bigfost said:


> Here's my rig. Very basic, but does the job. I carry the yak in the bed most of the time, but I have a rack that I use when I'm pulling my RV. Two rod holders mounted on the back of the rear rack member.
> 
> Incidentally, the kid fighting the fish is a guy who stopped by to watch me fight one and got handed the rod when a second reel went off at the same time. It was his first big fish.


 I'm thinking about building something like this. I like the simplicity of this setup. Did you build the rack yourself? How did you connect the rear rack member to stabilize it and where does the front of the yak rest on?


----------



## fishingcacher

ZenDaddy said:


> This is how I roll down SLP ....
> 
> Plenty of room for gear and cold beer!


I used to see this lady during summer but I haven't seen her in several years. There were many hot days that I was glad she was driving by.


----------



## bigfost

surfguy said:


> I'm thinking about building something like this. I like the simplicity of this setup. Did you build the rack yourself? How did you connect the rear rack member to stabilize it and where does the front of the yak rest on?


A friend of mine built the rack from my design. It's all alum tubing, so is very light. It is made in four pieces - a front and back section, and one longitudinal piece on each side to connect the front and back. I can bolt them all together to make a very rigid rack, but experience has taught me that 99% of the time I just do without the longitudinal pieces. Just strapping the kayak(s) to the front and back provides plenty of stability.

The rod holders on the back are simply PVC pipe secured with hose clamps.

I'm not sure what you mean by connecting the rear section. The verticals go in the truck's stake pockets, and I use bungee cords to make sure it doesn't jump out when I'm traveling. I'm a firm proponent of keeping things simple, so everything is very basic.


----------



## big john o

There's Red in a lawn chair behind my beach mobil...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

both of my old rigs, haven't taken my new rig to the beach yet, just the bays...


----------



## jagarcia10

^^Those blue water jugs come in handy. Nice setup!


----------



## justinn

osoobsessed said:


> both of my old rigs, haven't taken my new rig to the beach yet, just the bays...


Whats do you use those copper colored buoys for?


----------



## jagarcia10

justinn said:


> Whats do you use those copper colored buoys for?


Im guessing those are for his shark leaders. We usually attach floats to the top of our leaders to keep the line off the bottom and to see where our baits are at.


----------



## jagarcia10

Here are a few pics of mine.


----------



## yellowskeeter

1BGSUB said:


> My burb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> later
> Trey


Bad a$& suburban!!


----------



## CT560

jeeptex said:


> Just had this done by the guys at Blue Streak. VERY happy with the work. Have some changes to make before Sharkathon.


I like that rig. I may have to look them up. What would you change about it?


----------



## Devin 85




----------



## jeeptex

CT560 said:


> I like that rig. I may have to look them up. What would you change about it?


 Currently adding a deck and under deck rod storage.


----------



## Greatwhite

hoping to actually get to break this thing in right this weekend.


----------



## surfguy

Greatwhite,
Looks nice. Where did you have that built and estimated cost?


----------



## jagarcia10

GW, are the lights 12v?


----------



## Greatwhite

Bluestreak fab in corpus did the work, they do a quick, clean job and are some good dudes. cost was about 800

the lights are just 12v 55 watt flood lights from tractor supply. I just attached alligator clips and have a spare 12v battery in the bed so i can jsut clip them on when needed. 

Eventually by next summer i want to have dual batteries rigged up under the hood of the truck so i can isolate one and then I want to build in a toggle switch on the rack and make a quick connect that can be plugged in to the trailer outlet at the hitch. 

easy on and off use.


----------



## JOHNNYREB

Nice rig man!


----------



## surfguy

big john o said:


> nothin special


BigJohn, where did you get the rack?


----------



## AirForceJack

I take this out to about the 3rd sandbar and drop my lines its alot better then the yak i had lol:cheers:


----------



## MNsurf

Beach rig 1.0
Building rod lockers and storage this winter


----------



## big john o

surfguy said:


> BigJohn, where did you get the rack?


Built it in the garage..


----------



## justinn

Hey jolly,

How's your steel trailer holding up in the sand?

I have a Jon.boat trailer that I tow the yaks on for right now, but I think I want to sell it and buy a beefed utility trailer and eventually put a tower on it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtaswt

Here's my cruiser!!


----------



## captMATT

Sure do miss my old rig....









But out with old, in with the new.


----------



## repkepr

New Titan with 6" lift and 35s


----------



## Tillmanjesse

REP, that is how you fish the surf, awesome setup .


----------



## Sargentfisher

Burb and trailer to haul all my gear


----------



## C-Rob

Truck to get me around and trailer to haul it all! Lets me load keep everything loaded up and sitting in the garage ready to go whenever. Also, it makes it nice that when we return I can just back it in the garage and postpone the clean up if I'm worn out or on a time crunch...


----------



## kweber

for extra clearence on trailers... 
pull the u-bolts and put the axle UNDER the leaf-springs....
4in lift.
also wider tires pull easier thru the soft stuff.
most utility trailer tires are too narrow... OK for pavement, but not sand.


----------



## justletmein

C-Rob said:


> Truck to get me around and trailer to haul it all! Lets me load keep everything loaded up and sitting in the garage ready to go whenever. Also, it makes it nice that when we return I can just back it in the garage and postpone the clean up if I'm worn out or on a time crunch...


That trailer setup is perfect!


----------



## SurfRunner

That is a basket rack I made a few years ago, but I have another truck, which I don't have a picture of.


----------



## trodery

Here is mine!


----------



## HoustonKid

Work in progress. It don't float so good thou.


----------



## 535

hey man, a beach ride should float on the SAND!

that thing is toast


----------



## jagarcia10

>


Oh $h*t! How did that happen?


----------



## HoustonKid

Don't want to high jack this thread. Here are a few of the posts about it. It is fine and running great after many, many, many fixes.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=441629

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=442531

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=442787


----------



## justletmein

HC said:


> Don't want to high jack this thread. Here are a few of the posts about it. It is fine and running great after many, many, many fixes.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=441629
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=442531
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=442787


"Put it in a jar of rice" LMAO classic. That sucks man, but good to read it's up and running.


----------



## 535

I have collected these for years


----------



## justletmein

That black Ford got yanked out, saw him the next day on the blacktop behind some big *** old military truck.


----------



## JOHNNYREB

WOW! The surf giveth....and the surf taketh away! :help:


----------



## loco4fishn

*60mm*

Heres mine. Normally not stuck. Or upside down. Trying to figure this one out.


----------



## C-Rob

loco4fishn said:


> Heres mine. Normally not stuck. Or upside down. Trying to figure this one out.


FIFY


----------



## 535

When you are heading to the jetties, turn right about 150 yards before you get to the rocks. But I guess you learned that the hard way? A friend actually texted me a pic of your truck Sunday thinking it was a friend of our's. That was last weekend?


----------



## loco4fishn

Ya I was " that guy " this weekend. I was actually backing up to the ledge torun some big baits and the edge gave when I was about 4-5' away. Luckily there were some good people "as always" down there and pulled me out no problem at low tide backwards. On the way out Monday I was able to pay it foward I pulled a guy in a big suburban who was high centered by the dunes around the 25mm. First time I've ever been stuck in 20+ years fishing PINS


----------



## 535

it happens, there was a cell phone pic making the rounds so you had your moment of fame... nothing bad being said, we just thought it was a friend who drives a similar truck... if its any consolation he has been fishing down there longer than you and seems to get stuck at least once a year, hahaha...


----------



## loco4fishn

Ya it does. No harm no foul. Well I always wanted to be famous. I counted 19 trucks at one time on sat, most came and took pics so I knew it was getting around. Still came home with some trout a smack and a good size croaker. Can't wait to get back.


----------



## mullethead00

C-Rob said:


> FIFY


Green your way for posting the pic and owning up to being that guy....haha happens to all of us at some point. I debated long and hard before pulling this guy out. I decided not to charge him but only after he promised to pay it forward on the next time he 'helps' someone.


----------



## justletmein

loco4fishn said:


> Ya I was " that guy " this weekend. I was actually backing up to the ledge torun some big baits and the edge gave when I was about 4-5' away. Luckily there were some good people "as always" down there and pulled me out no problem at low tide backwards. On the way out Monday I was able to pay it foward I pulled a guy in a big suburban who was high centered by the dunes around the 25mm. First time I've ever been stuck in 20+ years fishing PINS


Don't feel bad, I did that with a 4k horsepower Caterpillar 6x6. Dozer was supposed to be packing the edge down and wasn't, back tires sank in and my cab went airborne. Almost killed me.

By the way, that rut you made makes a nice spot to get up/down from the ledge so thanks! LOL


----------



## loco4fishn

Oh ya that was my plan the whole time. Lol. Just trying to make life easier gettin up and down. Good times haha


----------



## MasterOfAllBaiters

loco4fishn said:


> Ya I was " that guy " this weekend. I was actually backing up to the ledge torun some big baits and the edge gave when I was about 4-5' away. Luckily there were some good people "as always" down there and pulled me out no problem at low tide backwards. On the way out Monday I was able to pay it foward I pulled a guy in a big suburban who was high centered by the dunes around the 25mm. First time I've ever been stuck in 20+ years fishing PINS


You almost ran over my dad and I down there you drunk piece of *****. People like you are going to ruin PINS.


----------



## MasterOfAllBaiters

loco4fishn said:


> I was actually backing up to the ledge torun some big baits and the edge gave when I was about 4-5' away.


And are you kidding me? You didn't know where you were at, much less be able to run out "big baits." The edge didn't give either, about a dozen people, including myself, saw you completely back off the ledge. Sounds like you had fun though, I sure as hell wished that I caught some croaker. LOL.

Do the real fishermen a favor and stick to fishing choke canyon or some s h i t.


----------



## loco4fishn

Mob. Next time u have a problem go ahead and let me know to my face instead of crying from behind a screen. I was there till Monday and nobody Seemed to have a problem with me. It wasn't your truck that got stuck.


----------



## loco4fishn

MasterOfAllBaiters said:


> You almost ran over my dad and I down there you drunk piece of *****. People like you are going to ruin PINS.


I wasn't drunk, and people like me participate every year in the Big Shell cleanup. Plus I always take out an extra bag of trash when I leave. If that is ruining PINS then I'm pretty bad. Sorry about almost running you and your dad over.


----------



## MasterOfAllBaiters

loco4fishn said:


> I wasn't drunk


So does that explain why you were asking everyone at the jetties where you were on Friday night?



loco4fishn said:


> people like me participate every year in the Big Shell cleanup


Want a cookie?



loco4fishn said:


> Next time u have a problem go ahead and let me know to my face instead of crying from behind a screen.


Don't worry, Loco4D!CK, next time we will.










Many people saw what happened... You can't even claim that the picture above happened because the "edge gave."


----------



## loco4fishn

Yes I can and will. Y'all were almost 100yds away and u happend to see me perfectly in the dark... OK GUY! The pic was taken after the ledge gave and I tried to just back off all the way. But your gonna say what you want cause this is the Internet and everyone is right.


----------



## InfamousJ

No, we were all there. We all saw what happened. And we have never seen you carry out any trash. But we have seen trash flying out the back of your truck when doing donuts on the dunes.


----------



## loco4fishn

InfamousJ said:


> No, we were all there. We all saw what happened. And we have never seen you carry out any trash. But we have seen trash flying out the back of your truck when doing donuts on the dunes.


Negative


----------



## surfguy

protruk said:


> 4wd Xterra


Hey protruk, can you tell me the brand name of the suspended tent and where I can get one?


----------



## surfguy

WHAT said:


> Here are a few pics of mine.


Hey what, I'm looking for the tent shown in your pic. Can you tell me the brand name and where I can get one?


----------



## jagarcia10

It's called a tent cot. I have the oversized one. They have them at bass pro and other outdoor places. Found mine on craigslist.

http://www.basspro.com/Kamp-Rite-Ov..._cat=RLP&cm_pla=89513&cm_ite=description_link


----------



## surfguy

WHAT said:


> It's called a tent cot. I have the oversized one. They have them at bass pro and other outdoor places. Found mine on craigslist.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Kamp-Rite-Ov..._cat=RLP&cm_pla=89513&cm_ite=description_link


Thanks :mpd:


----------



## surfguy

I thought I would share a few pics of my surf rig I just built last weekend when it was cold and nasty. The support system requires no drilling. It just clamps on the siderails and supports 450lbs. I built the rest from 1-1/2 PVC and 8x10 PT wood. The PVC "cage" is self reinforcing. I put 2 crossbars under the platform to hold 6-8 rods up to 11' during transport so I would not have to break them down. For platform fishing, I just slide a 2" PVC over the 1-1/2 peg and go. I field tested it today and everything works great. Got fizzbanged on one of my shark rods on a whole whiting but no hookup. The rod holders held up quite well.


----------



## surfisher

that is very nice surfguy i like that very good and neat job! congrats!


----------



## surfguy

surfisher said:


> that is very nice surfguy i like that very good and neat job! congrats!


Thanks. I forgot to mention I can dis-assemble it or re-assemble it in about 1hr in case I need to. I tested the strength of the rod holders by pulling with all my force (230lbs) and they don't budge. The clamp on support rack allows me to preserve my pristine bedliner with no drilling. My next "upgrade" will be to add a rollout sun shade for those hot sunny days and a gravity powered shower for those over-nighters. It should serve me well for awhile until I decide to put in an Al platform.


----------



## txrednecktx

hey yall can anyone give me some pointers on building a rod holder for the bed of my truck for fishing? any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## justletmein

surfguy, is that PVC frame attached to anything or just dropped in, and I can't tell but are the bottoms connected? I've attempted a PVC frame in my truck previously and it didn't work out for me but yours looks great. Makes me want to try it again.


----------



## jagarcia10

Looks good surfguy! Nice job!



txrednecktx said:


> hey yall can anyone give me some pointers on building a rod holder for the bed of my truck for fishing? any help is appreciated!!!


Look through this thread. There are some simple ones you can make for you truck.


----------



## surfguy

justletmein said:


> surfguy, is that PVC frame attached to anything or just dropped in, and I can't tell but are the bottoms connected? I've attempted a PVC frame in my truck previously and it didn't work out for me but yours looks great. Makes me want to try it again.


JJ, I took another pic with the bed unloaded that shows it better. The PVC "cage" is not really attached to anything and does not need to be. I put in 4 crossbars (left to right) and 4 longitudal bars (back to front) that essentially form an 8-sided cube that is snug to the sides of the bed and reinforced by the sides of the truck bed sideways and the rack bars lengthwise. I had to elevate the bottom PVC cross bar in the front of the bed a few inches to get over the wheel wells. The vertical rod holders are thru-holed the wood platform and the 4 brackets that came with the rack are adjustable sideways and locked down to hold the platform wood pieces in place. As I mentioned, I pulled with all my body weight (230lbs) on the 8" pegs above the platform (the same direction a big fish would pull) and the crossbars reinforced them with no movement at all.


----------



## justletmein

Awesome surfguy, thx! Any idea how much those 2x6's weigh? My rack is metal so already quite heavy.


----------



## surfguy

justletmein said:


> Awesome surfguy, thx! Any idea how much those 2x6's weigh? My rack is metal so already quite heavy.


JJ, thks. The platform is made of 6 2x8's and 3 2x6's (1 middle & 2 side pcs). This is the combination that made it fit perfectly between the 4 side brackets with no space between them. Each 2x8 weighs about 10lbs and the 2x6's about 8lbs, so I'm estimating the total weight is only 85lbs. If I loosen the 4 side brackets and pull out the 8 vertical PVC rod holders, I can lift the wood platform off the rack crossbars in one piece by myself. Then, I can lift out the PVC cage in one piece. That leaves only the rack, which I can still load my yak on. They unclamp in 10min if I need to.


----------



## 535

so you know, the Thule is rated for 400lbs... have you considered just building a platform from aluminum that comes on/off the Thule? 

4 bolts in the toprails, on/off in a few minutes


----------



## surfguy

jc said:


> so you know, the Thule is rated for 400lbs... have you considered just building a platform from aluminum that comes on/off the Thule?
> 
> 4 bolts in the toprails, on/off in a few minutes


Yes, I have. I had most of these materials laying around so I decided to use them. I plan on building an aluminum platform next spring. I need some help on where I can find the materials and get it built to size and weight at low cost. I have a few ideas on how I want to do it. Will probably make it extend out over the cab and back to the tailgate. Also not sure if I want to keep the PVC cage or attach Al rod holders. Too much to think about until spring :work:


----------



## snatchinlips

Blue streak did this for me. Worth every penny.


----------



## jagarcia10

snatchinlips said:


> Blue streak did this for me. Worth every penny.


That's very nice!

Mind me asking how many pennys it cost? How is the installation on and off the truck?


----------



## surfguy

snatchinlips said:


> Blue streak did this for me. Worth every penny.


Very nice! I've considered Blue streak but I live in Houston and they are in CC, so it's a bit of a hassle. Besides, I don't really need something that elaborate. I just need an Al platform to stick on top of my rack. I can always drill some holes or attach the rod holders. Anybody got any ideas what I can use for a simple Al platform that won't cost me boocoo $ ?


----------



## jeeptex

I live in Katy and had Blue Streak do mine. I just called and spoke with John and set up a time. Drove down so he could get some lengths on the bed and left for an over nighter on PINS. Stopped by on the way back to houston and picked it up the next day. Great service and cool guys to deal with!


----------



## surfguy

jeeptex said:


> I live in Katy and had Blue Streak do mine. I just called and spoke with John and set up a time. Drove down so he could get some lengths on the bed and left for an over nighter on PINS. Stopped by on the way back to houston and picked it up the next day. Great service and cool guys to deal with!


Jeeptex, Thanks for the tip. I might do that.


----------



## snatchinlips

WHAT said:


> That's very nice!
> 
> Mind me asking how many pennys it cost? How is the installation on and off the truck?


Around 180,000 pennies. Installation on and off can be done by myself, but 2 people to avoid dents and dings is best. No holes were drilled, it's all secured with clamps. It never comes off the truck. I just put the upper rails and decking in the garage when I'm not headed to the sand. I believe Chuck was the one who built it for me, and he did an outstanding job. My jaw dropped and a tear came to my eye when I first saw it. I felt like I was on an episode of Pimp My Ride except there wasn't a famous rapper paying for it all.


----------



## jagarcia10

snatchinlips said:


> Around 180,000 pennies. Installation on and off can be done by myself, but 2 people to avoid dents and dings is best. No holes were drilled, it's all secured with clamps. It never comes off the truck. I just put the upper rails and decking in the garage when I'm not headed to the sand. I believe Chuck was the one who built it for me, and he did an outstanding job. My jaw dropped and a tear came to my eye when I first saw it. I felt like I was on an episode of Pimp My Ride except there wasn't a famous rapper paying for it all.


Sounds like you got your moneys worth. I'm sure that rack will last you a good while! Thanks for sharing. Haha, I haven't seen that show in a while.


----------



## 535

can you provide an overview photo???

I recently got the thule on my truck that is semi-retired as daily driver... still has to carry 24' ladder on occasion and its a lot easier on & off than the over-cab yakima

I have a safari basket I can easily take on/off the thule for camping/fishing to carry misc. stuff. This keeps the bed and cab free

I am torn between whether to go light platform or not since I am sort of a purist surf-fisherman and don't soak big baits

BUT I have fished and hung out on buddies' platforms just enough to know how cool it is

I am thinking it would be easy and affordable to just have a small platform built that could go on and off the thule and am looking for designs.... pictures from anybody with "top-view" would really help...

thanks

jc


----------



## surfguy

jc said:


> can you provide an overview photo???
> 
> I recently got the thule on my truck that is semi-retired as daily driver... still has to carry 24' ladder on occasion and its a lot easier on & off than the over-cab yakima
> 
> I have a safari basket I can easily take on/off the thule for camping/fishing to carry misc. stuff. This keeps the bed and cab free
> 
> I am torn between whether to go light platform or not since I am sort of a purist surf-fisherman and don't soak big baits
> 
> BUT I have fished and hung out on buddies' platforms just enough to know how cool it is
> 
> I am thinking it would be easy and affordable to just have a small platform built that could go on and off the thule and am looking for designs.... pictures from anybody with "top-view" would really help...
> 
> thanks
> 
> jc


I'll be looking for the same thing -an Al platform to lay on top of my Thule rack. I took a couple pics of one I saw at Sharkathon that gave me some ideas but I have not really pursued it yet.


----------



## jagarcia10

surfguy said:


> I'll be looking for the same thing -an Al platform to lay on top of my Thule rack. I took a couple pics of one I saw at Sharkathon that gave me some ideas but I have not really pursued it yet.


I think I saw you take some pics of this truck. He was parked in front of me to the right. I was going back and forth to my truck to get beers.

:brew:


----------



## justletmein

I think I see the back of my head in that picture ^^

I could throw some plywood on my rack and make a platform but I'm generally not a fan of platforms. I do, however, really like the rodholders and light rig on that aluminum rack, excellent addition to the standard rig.


----------



## surfguy

justletmein said:


> I think I see the back of my head in that picture ^^
> 
> I could throw some plywood on my rack and make a platform but I'm generally not a fan of platforms. I do, however, really like the rodholders and light rig on that aluminum rack, excellent addition to the standard rig.


Me too. Interestingly, I asked the owner how well those light rigged rod holders held up. He said no problem but he still planned to "beef up" the bolts holding the rod holders. I really like this rig.


----------



## justletmein

surfguy said:


> Me too. Interestingly, I asked the owner how well those light rigged rod holders held up. He said no problem but he still planned to "beef up" the bolts holding the rod holders. I really like this rig.


Seems he could put a simple cross bar across the higher portion of the holders and brace it easily down to the crossmembers of the bar.

Did he say what lights those are? I bought a pair of fog lights, cheapies, that I plant to mount up to the top of my rack just like that (for landing fish) and I'll just put alligator clips on the wires and put my spare deep cycle battery from the boat in the bed of the truck, they'll also run on a deer feeder battery too. I hate the light through on the fogs though. I bought some boat lights at Academy and took them back too, same thing the light throw just sucks.


----------



## surfguy

I did not ask him about the lights but go back to page 7 of this post. I wonder what kind of lights Greatwhite got.


----------



## justletmein

surfguy said:


> I did not ask him about the lights but go back to page 7 of this post. I wonder what kind of lights Greatwhite got.


Yeah hard to tell what they look like from that pic, but I'd definitely mount them higher. I'm looking for a good open flood pattern.


----------



## repkepr

those kinda look like led lights on that truck rack.
Im still working on my rack but just went to norther tool and bought som cheap tractor lights, they seem ok Im going to try and power them with just a deer feeder battery. I will try and post some pics of them.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_auto-suv-truck-accessories+automotive-work-lights
that first sent looks like that guys on his rack.


----------



## jagarcia10

surfguy said:


> I did not ask him about the lights but go back to page 7 of this post. I wonder what kind of lights Greatwhite got.


I think he said he got them from tractor supply. They are 12v. They work pretty good. Last time we used them when he hooked up on a shark. Beats using a headlight or flashlight.


----------



## justletmein

repkepr said:


> those kinda look like led lights on that truck rack.
> Im still working on my rack but just went to norther tool and bought som cheap tractor lights, they seem ok Im going to try and power them with just a deer feeder battery. I will try and post some pics of them.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_auto-suv-truck-accessories+automotive-work-lights
> that first sent looks like that guys on his rack.


Very nice. Looks like I get to return yet another set of lights. I think there's a Northern Tool around the corner from work so I'll head in there and see what they've got locally.


----------



## surfguy

repkepr said:


> those kinda look like led lights on that truck rack.
> Im still working on my rack but just went to norther tool and bought som cheap tractor lights, they seem ok Im going to try and power them with just a deer feeder battery. I will try and post some pics of them.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_auto-suv-truck-accessories+automotive-work-lights
> that first sent looks like that guys on his rack.


He posted they were 55W, so I think they may be Halogen.


----------



## repkepr

*kayak / shark rack*

Its getting closer, alot of welding but its going to be very versitile. Can be used as kayak/lumber rack or add platfor and rod holder for high rack. I think Im going with these lights now after seeing them.
http://www.amazon.com/12V-10-Watt-Outdoor-Flood-Light/dp/B005IHVSN8

any sugestion for the rack guys?


----------



## surfguy

Repkepr, To each his own, but I would have put the rod holder rack along the siderails for easy access to the truck bed and platform. What are you going to use for the platform?


----------



## justletmein

surfguy said:


> Repkepr, To each his own, but I would have put the rod holder rack along the siderails for easy access to the truck bed and platform. What are you going to use for the platform?


Yeah with the holders on the back like that it causes people to back up to the surf and stretch their truck across the road. Blue Streak is building them like that also.


----------



## surfguy

Repkepr, I should add the work you've done on the rack looks very nice.


----------



## repkepr

they rack goes up at an angle so the rod holder had to be in the back in case I wanted my tent cot up there, just was not enough room to do it on the side. Plus I was running out of scrap steel, i didnt buy anything except the bed rail piece.
Top platform is my problem, its 50" x 60" so a sheet of ply wood wont fit, I still might try it anyways.
Thanks for the comments guys keep them coming and I will give updates.
:cheers:


----------



## skooter2

I live only 1 1/2 miles from Sargent Beach so I can get by with a PVC rod rack.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

*here is mine-- though it doesnt see much beach time*

76 bronco -- havent put the rod holders on yet-- still hunting season


----------



## ricknav1973

*Before & After*

My WAR WAGON


----------



## surfguy

repkepr said:


> they rack goes up at an angle so the rod holder had to be in the back in case I wanted my tent cot up there, just was not enough room to do it on the side. Plus I was running out of scrap steel, i didnt buy anything except the bed rail piece.
> Top platform is my problem, its 50" x 60" so a sheet of ply wood wont fit, I still might try it anyways.
> Thanks for the comments guys keep them coming and I will give updates.
> :cheers:


Repkepr, I understand. I'm guessing you got the oversized tentcot. I recently got one too. I have not tried putting it on the platform yet, but I doubt it will fit on my small platform without the end legs hanging over the sides.


----------



## surfguy

justletmein said:


> Yeah hard to tell what they look like from that pic, but I'd definitely mount them higher. I'm looking for a good open flood pattern.


JJ, did you ever get those lights and did it work out for ya?


----------



## justletmein

ricknav, I'm not a "Jeep guy" but I freaking love that Jeep man. 

surfguy, no with hunting season going on that's on the back burner for now. It would be nice to proceed with the floodlights mounted to my boat though for those early morning duck runs, then I'd remove them and install on the rack for the beach. I think I can get away with the same good flood pattern/light if I can get the right ones.


----------



## Bucky2010

doin' some landbased shark fishing...


----------



## Humble Fisherman

Here's my surf fishing mobile.

Still working on it, but does the job.


----------



## jagarcia10

I already posted mine but I just felt like posting more pics of the rig since I didnt get very many pics of fish over Thankgiving. :frown:


----------



## surfguy

What, nice rig! What is your platform made from? Is that plywood?


----------



## JOHNNYREB

Heres my set up


----------



## jagarcia10

surfguy said:


> What, nice rig! What is your platform made from? Is that plywood?


Thanks! Yea, its made in two sections of plywood so that it can be installed by one person.



JOHNNYREB said:


> Heres my set up


Johnny, I think I passed your camp the Tueday morning before Thanksgiving on my way down to the Jetties.


----------



## JOHNNYREB

Yeah i remember seeing yall...i think we have passed eachother several times...stop in for a beer sometime!


----------



## jagarcia10

Will do! 

:cheers:


----------



## justletmein

JOHNNYREB said:


> Yeah i remember seeing yall...i think we have passed eachother several times...stop in for a beer sometime!


I don't know why but I'm freaking blind to that suburban. How many times did we pass you back and forth at Sharkathon? I actually stopped at somebody else's black suburban and saw it wasn't yall, but then drive right by you and don't notice. :ac550:


----------



## JOHNNYREB

LOL.... Im in stealth mode!


----------



## boatms




----------



## boatms




----------



## Bob Haley

*Any ideas to rig it out?*

I have the ultimate location and the accommodations but just need to finish the truck rigging for surf fishing.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## 535

front hitch with cooler/rod basket, safari rack on top... sweet, rough and tumble Toyota


----------



## justletmein

jc said:


> front hitch with cooler/rod basket, safari rack on top... sweet, rough and tumble Toyota


I can't think of anything else that would be needed really. Maybe rig up some rod holders on the safari rack to get the rods up, but make sure they're removable.


----------



## Bob Haley

*roof deck*

So im guessing that the main reason to get the rods and lines up as high as you can is due to weeds and grass, less actual line in the water?? Can you get a better spread of the lines when fishing several rods and keep them close by to watch them all?
The truck looks and drives very sweet and so lite that it will go thru the softest stuff. I need to do the lenseed oil treatment in a hurry cause it stays out there all year long.
I think it would be hard to build a roof rack thats sturdy and also be able to keep the existing top that removable. Any suggestions or designs would be appreciated....


----------



## justletmein

Bob Haley said:


> So im guessing that the main reason to get the rods and lines up as high as you can is due to weeds and grass, less actual line in the water?? Can you get a better spread of the lines when fishing several rods and keep them close by to watch them all?
> The truck looks and drives very sweet and so lite that it will go thru the softest stuff. I need to do the lenseed oil treatment in a hurry cause it stays out there all year long.
> I think it would be hard to build a roof rack thats sturdy and also be able to keep the existing top that removable. Any suggestions or designs would be appreciated....


It's not that big of a deal really, was just throwing it out. With a rod basket on the front you can "run & gun" down the beach using them for rod holders. I like the rodholders up high so most trucks can drive underneath them (this is rare anyway as I don't block the road) and so that I can see the rods from any angle like if I'm back behind the truck grilling food or whatever. I've heard it helps with weed, but honestly the angle doesn't change all that much if your bait is run out all that far. A nice light safari rack would be great for extra gear and storage though.


----------



## Bob Haley

*racks*

Im planning on a front and rear basket and racks are mainly for coolers and rods but also we need to collect wood on the beach for burning. I have an old live well set up and can keep that in the rack with extra battery.

Im also planning to buy/build a roof rack over the cab for LED lights and to carry the yak. It will be ready for the surf in the spring and chase tarpon in summer.


----------



## Finfisher

jeeptex said:


> Just had this done by the guys at Blue Streak. VERY happy with the work. Have some changes to make before Sharkathon.


Nice
Looks great


----------



## Finfisher

hc said:


> work in progress. It don't float so good thou.


yikes!!!!


----------



## romeofox

*Platform*

Mounting to the new truck this weekend


----------



## Wade'n4fish

So many great ideas! Nice rigs ya'll


----------



## HuntinforTail

Cant believe I haven't posted my rig up on here yet. Bought it from Shawn at Shoal Patrol. He did all the work to it (welding, custom paint job, decals). There is shelving build inside too. We might add some rod racks on the other wall inside.

This year we are going to do some work on the rack so that the rails can fold up and down instead of having to be slid into place. We are also going to go our logo and name on the side as well as our website. Maybe get it slightly lifted and decked out with some new shoes too.


----------



## glojim

wow! that's pretty hardcore right there ^^^ 

awesome rig


----------



## glojim

WHAT said:


> I already posted mine but I just felt like posting more pics of the rig since I didnt get very many pics of fish over Thankgiving. :frown:


I love this set up. My question is, is that platform able to come off when driving around town? or is it welded in?


----------



## 535

Updated with Thule bed rack and safari basket. During the work week the basket is off and I carry 24' ext. ladder. Kills the mpg, so in slow times the rack comes totally off just leaving the sliding bedrail attachments on. Basket carries rods in transit, double tentcot, beach chairs, shade canopy, tent stakes, etc to keep them from cluttering the bed


----------



## spurgersalty

What's the big rope for JC?


----------



## jagarcia10

glojim said:


> I love this set up. My question is, is that platform able to come off when driving around town? or is it welded in?


Yes it comes off in 6 pieces.


----------



## justletmein

^That's awesome, What. Very cool it breaks down like that.



jc said:


> Updated with Thule bed rack and safari basket. During the work week the basket is off and I carry 24' ext. ladder. Kills the mpg, so in slow times the rack comes totally off just leaving the sliding bedrail attachments on. Basket carries rods in transit, double tentcot, beach chairs, shade canopy, tent stakes, etc to keep them from cluttering the bed


Hey JC, where'd you get that safari rack and how does it attach? I usually hang my yak under my rack but I'm thinking something like that would be more useful and then I throw the yak up top.


----------



## 535

justletmein said:


> Hey JC, where'd you get that safari rack and how does it attach? I usually hang my yak under my rack but I'm thinking something like that would be more useful and then I throw the yak up top.


craigs list off brand... the Thule and Yakimas are crazy expensive. It connects with u-bolts and flat bar to connect to most any rack or stock luggage rack


----------



## spurgersalty

jc said:


> craigs list off brand... the Thule and Yakimas are crazy expensive. It connects with u-bolts and flat bar to connect to most any rack or stock luggage rack


What's the plaited or braided rope for JC? Or do you have me on ignore?

Â©


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr

nothing special


----------



## 535

spurgersalty said:


> What's the plaited or braided rope for JC? Or do you have me on ignore?
> 
> Â©


sorry man, it was just a beach find. hanging from the patio now


----------



## setxdargel

My rig and if ya see me stop and grab a beer!


----------



## fishNwithfish

setxdargel said:


> My rig and if ya see me stop and grab a beer!


What beach?

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## setxdargel

Home beaches form HI to CB but anywhere the fish take me.Look for me at CB with a jacked up Durango pulling that trailer with rack on front also.


----------



## surfguy

Well, I guess it's time to show my new surf buggy. The rack was custom made by JOHNNYREB. Great work man!


----------



## justletmein

That rack looks lighter than my big old production rack. Got any pics of it off the truck? I might need to have a talk with JR. Looks good.


----------



## surfguy

justletmein said:


> That rack looks lighter than my big old production rack. Got any pics of it off the truck? I might need to have a talk with JR. Looks good.


Yeah, the main structure is made of 1-1/4" mild steel except for the 2 upper crossbars I use for horizontal rod holders, which are 1". The rear crossbar is 1" lower than the front utilizing gravity to keep the rods from shifting. I just strap them down with bungee cords and off I go. The plywood platform is 5/8" if I recall correctly. The rack was originally built for my old Dodge Dakota and refit to the new Chevy Silverado which has a bigger (wider and longer) bed. JR cut the legs off and attached new legs to the angle iron than runs all along the bed rails. The 2 top rails come off but the platform and main structure stay on all the time. It's light but really solid.


----------



## ElTiburon

For some reason I don't have any pics but it's in this video.






Working on something new so this one will be on sale hopefully soon.


----------



## surfguy

Nice rig dude and nice Sandbar!


----------



## ElTiburon

:cheers:


surfguy said:


> Nice rig dude and nice Sandbar!


----------



## ssmarinaman

Here is my rig and daily ride, the rod rack is strapped down to my tool box and can come out and set it up on the beach so i can rig every thing at once,, also the rack will break down into 8 pieces and fit in my tool box.. kinda old school but it works for me,,,


----------



## surfguy

That's really slick. Old school works for me too!


----------



## Dtrojcak

ssmarinaman said:


> Here is my rig and daily ride, the rod rack is strapped down to my tool box and can come out and set it up on the beach so i can rig every thing at once,, also the rack will break down into 8 pieces and fit in my tool box.. kinda old school but it works for me,,,


Could you post some details or close ups of that rod rack please?

I'm looking for a better option.
Currently, I'm using 1.5" PVC tywrapped to the sides of a milk crate.
It works, but your rack looks much better.


----------



## ssmarinaman

Dtrojcak said:


> Could you post some details or close ups of that rod rack please?
> 
> I'm looking for a better option.
> Currently, I'm using 1.5" PVC tywrapped to the sides of a milk crate.
> It works, but your rack looks much better.


here you go.. 4 elbows and 11 t's is all you need.. hope this help.. if you have any questions .. just let me know,,


----------



## Dtrojcak

ssmarinaman said:


> here you go.. 4 elbows and 11 t's is all you need.. hope this help.. if you have any questions .. just let me know,,


Thanks,

I'm guessing 1 1/2" PVC.


----------



## ssmarinaman

Dtrojcak said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm guessing 1 1/2" PVC.


 you are correct..


----------



## mullethead00

My new shark rack.


----------



## surfguy

Very nice!


----------



## jagarcia10

I was finally able to finish up my new platform just in time for Sharkathon. I implemented my old design and changed up the materials.

Old:










New: :texasflag





































Breaks down into 6 pieces like my old one. :work:


----------



## Shark_Reeler

Looks Reeeeel nice Joe! :texasflag


----------



## Greatwhite

agreed! 
let me know if you need any more light bars if you wnat on on the rack. I have two 50's and two 12's that I likely wont use all of them any more.


----------



## Shark_Reeler

Here's a few recent pics of mine. I'm sure Joe will agree if anyone sees either of these rigs on the beach, you're welcome to stop and chat and have a beer. :brew::brew:


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication

Finally got mine all finished up!


----------



## Greatwhite

Dig that canopy


----------



## Shark_Reeler

Yeah, great Bimini! How long does it take to put up and take down?


----------



## Runway

What a great thread!


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication

With someone helping it only takes about 5 minutes to put up the bimini. By my self it takes about 10 minutes.


----------



## CJ Land

Shark_Reeler said:


> Here's a few recent pics of mine. I'm sure Joe will agree if anyone sees either of these rigs on the beach, you're welcome to stop and chat and have a beer. :brew::brew:


Nice looking truck. What lift did you put on it.


----------



## Kill'em Gillam_UTC

*My trailer rig*

Took about two weeks to build and cheap...does really well on the beach other than being bigggg


----------



## Greatwhite

CJ Land said:


> Nice looking truck. What lift did you put on it.


Has a RCX (rough country) on it. I crawled under it one day and looked


----------



## Surf Rodder

What & Shark_Reeler; I really like those tents up on the platform. Keeps ya within ear shot of the clickers and away from the rattlers, coyotes, & Coral snakes. I did a design years ago but after losing everything in a divorce I have no garage from which to build anything. Gonna update my design to include the tent(s). What can you tell us about the tents? Who makes em and how do you suspend them on the platform?


----------



## Greatwhite

those are tent-cots. they just fold out and sit stationary on the racks. You can tie them down by the legs and keep them up their should you decide to move.


----------



## Dead Wait

Hey Greatwhite. You mentioned moving and having to fold them down. This could save you time and also help in high wind conditions when you are not sleeping in it.


----------



## JOHNNYREB

Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Crazylarry88

Here's mine nothing crazy I'm just getting started into the surf flushing game.


----------



## Crazylarry88

And folded up.....


----------



## ratfink102

Trailer I built for a friend


----------



## ratfink102

and at night


----------



## Surf Rodder

Freakin' sweet! Love the lights and the canopy. All you need now are a half-dozen tiki-torches and a couple palm trees!


----------



## The Waco Kid

Sea Rim State Park & Bryan Beach.


----------



## The Waco Kid

Sea Rim & Bryan Beach


----------

